# Afternoon Hunt



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Made it out after the Sunday church thing... Another fun trip out!
Hope everyones having an awesome season!!









Thanks


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

That is an awesome widgeon, congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Outstanding. Merry Christmas!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RJMAX5 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's one of the better hunts I've seen guys! Good work!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dude you still going strong huh? Your post always get my blood pumping!! Great looking mess of birds! Thats it I'm going out tomorrow morning!!


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yopu sabeth breakers you. LOL just kidding if my wife would let me I would be out there every sunday after church. Good job guys


----------

